# странное поведение Xов, (nvidia GT240M)

## Yourkfield

дорогие форумчане !

помогите дельным советом, кто чем может !

имеется бук с видеокартой nvidia gt240m,

вроде никогда небыло проблем с нвидиями на буках,

не первый раз собираю генту,

до этого, отлично получалось не многих десктопах,

на трёх ноутбуках, причём с разными видеокартами.

конешн я не гуру, но и нубом себя не считаю.

но в этот раз у меня ничего не получается  :Sad: 

после старта иксов - экран ка бы делится на три части, на три горизонтальные части

изображение уменьшенное но полноценное в каждом из кусков экрана,

glxgears отлично запускается и проходит тест моих фпсов.

обратно вернутся в консоль из иксов не получается,

все строки моргают и дёргаются, помогает только перезагрузка.

использую не стабильную ветку (amd64), всё собралось отлично, без ошибок и сегфолтов.

dbus и hlad присутствуют.

ни X -configure ни nvidia-xconfig не помогают,

хотя они строят нормально читаемый xorg.conf,

но трабла сохраняется.

извините что сразу не выдал все свои (необходимые) этки,

просто не знаю что может понадобится если кто-то захочет/сможет помочь !

(бук - acer aspire 5935G-664i32Mi, C2D T6600, 4GB DDR3,nvidia GeForce 240M + intel HD4500,HDD320G, chip P45)

заранее благодарю,

 :Sad: 

----------

## Yourkfield

если кому интересно решилось так: - Option "ModeValidation" "NoTotalSizeCheck"

в секции "Monitor"

----------

